# Grumpy Sleeper!



## acf_43 (Mar 10, 2013)

Does anyone else have a cockapoo who gets extremely pissed off if you disturb his slumber, particularly from under the covers? Maddux sleeps at the foot of the bed (okay, sometimes snuggled up in my arms) and heaven forbid if we accidently move a foot up under him. He snarls and bites, which is extremely unlike him. He is one year old, and very loving all the rest of the time. Really curious about this behavior if anyone has some input!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Not sure I would allow him the luxury of sleeping in your bed if he's not going to be good about sharing. If my girls are sleeping on sofa I don't wake them by moving them I always give them a little scratch and say their name so they wake up nicely and not startled. They sleep in their own beds so not sure really what to advise. Hopefully the other bed sharers will come along soon.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Most of the time my girl will let me do anything to them while they sleep but I have always do e things to them, like move them around, pick them up put them somewhere els. Inca is the only one they if she is realy comfy or settle that if someting was to wake her, she would grumble and walk off to where she won't be disturbed. 

Would defonetly ban from the bed if he snaps at any movement that disturbs him.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm not great when I'm poked if I'm in a nice comfortable spotin a warm bed...
My dogs don't share my bed so I can't really advise. but I agree with Ruth - if he is not sharing nicely I'd get him his own bed elsewhere in the house.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I agree with the others. If he behaves badly he should be banned from the bed and made to sleep on his own bed. Mine sleep with me and any naughtiness they are booted off by my hubby! They see sleeping with me as a privilege not a right. Good luck!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Bette sometimes does this when she's sleeping anywhere. She snaps at the cats if she's asleep and they run past her. She jumps up and growls at the spot they were, but her tail is wagging the whole time. 

I thought it was because she's a grumpy old fart!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady is a light sleeper, if I move on the couch she is up like a bolt! if we are in bed, and we move, not even the slightest grumble


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake does this if he is sound asleep and get startled. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> Bette sometimes does this when she's sleeping anywhere. She snaps at the cats if she's asleep and they run past her. She jumps up and growls at the spot they were, but her tail is wagging the whole time.
> 
> I thought it was because she's a grumpy old fart!


Bette is allowed to snap at the cats! I bet she never catches them..... X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I agree with the others, everyone will sleep better if he has his own place to sleep, most of all him!


----------

